# Birthday Items?



## kiwi34fruit (Jul 19, 2013)

I have 3 very close villagers (all of them have given me their pictures) and it's my birthday next week! But...I just want a birthday cake, and I think I'm going to end up getting a birthday table. I was curious, do you get multiple items or just one?


----------



## allsquirrels (Jul 19, 2013)

My birthday was last week and I only got one gift from the party attendees: birthday candles, which are adorable btw. Sterling, the party host, gave this speech that was like, "Aren't you surprised? We all pitched in and got you this gift!" Then when I checked my mail after the party, I also got gifts from the villagers I was friends with but they seemed to be random furniture.

If you're aiming for a particular special birthday gift, maybe you can reset your game and keep attending the surprise party until you get the one you want?

Protip: put on the clothes you want to wear to the party the night before. My character was basically kidnapped as soon as she stepped out of the house and I wasn't able to change out of the silly clothes I was wearing to Club LOL. My screenshots are less than ideal. XD


----------



## Amykins (Jul 19, 2013)

I never got a cake. It's the only item I wanted, too. ;;


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2013)

allsquirrels said:


> My birthday was last week and I only got one gift from the party attendees: birthday candles, which are adorable btw. Sterling, the party host, gave this speech that was like, "Aren't you surprised? We all pitched in and got you this gift!" Then when I checked my mail after the party, I also got gifts from the villagers I was friends with but they seemed to be random furniture.
> 
> If you're aiming for a particular special birthday gift, maybe you can reset your game and keep attending the surprise party until you get the one you want?
> 
> Protip: put on the clothes you want to wear to the party the night before. My character was basically kidnapped as soon as she stepped out of the house and I wasn't able to change out of the silly clothes I was wearing to Club LOL. My screenshots are less than ideal. XD



Thank you for that advice!  By the time my birthday rolls around in November I'll probably have bought a ton of sleepwear stuff, and that's what I'd wear the night before.  Haha!  On my former town when Shrunk came to my door, I was still dressed in a pink nightcap, a green sleepmask, and green slippers.  It was really funny!


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Jul 19, 2013)

allsquirrels said:


> My birthday was last week and I only got one gift from the party attendees: birthday candles, which are adorable btw. Sterling, the party host, gave this speech that was like, "Aren't you surprised? We all pitched in and got you this gift!" Then when I checked my mail after the party, I also got gifts from the villagers I was friends with but they seemed to be random furniture.
> 
> If you're aiming for a particular special birthday gift, maybe you can reset your game and keep attending the surprise party until you get the one you want?
> 
> Protip: put on the clothes you want to wear to the party the night before. My character was basically kidnapped as soon as she stepped out of the house and I wasn't able to change out of the silly clothes I was wearing to Club LOL. My screenshots are less than ideal. XD



Okay cool, I thought that the item you received depended on how close you are to you're villagers.


----------



## Leon (Jul 19, 2013)

Just for the record, I got a birthday cake hat, it is pretty cool, just sayin.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 19, 2013)

I got the birthday hat. Which I am really happy with cause it looks like a cake so I can display in house. And I got to prance around wearing it all day. xD
You do just get 1, unless you have mule characters with the same birthday, but they need to be close friends with atleast 1 villager to get a birthday item.- all my spare chars got random items. 3:


----------

